# Wish we had a station...



## scrollmaster (Jul 12, 2018)

My wife and I really enjoy riding the trains especially the longer overnight trips with bedroom. We also try to make at least one short daylight coach trip a month as well with about 5 or 6 hours in coach being the limit. The hardest part is the distance to nearest train stations from home are 134 miles east (Jackson, MS) or 177 miles west (Longview, TX). Now I can travel about 100 miles either direction and Amtrak does have bus service to either of these stations but neither of these bus options allow me to park my vehicle. So for instance.. this weekend we want to go to Dallas for couple days riding the train. The Shreveport,La Amtrak bus leaves at 6:30am Saturday to the LVW Station so we need to arrive 5:45am. We will take our 5th wheel to Shreveport KOA Campground Friday for 3 nights which gives me a weekend parking spot and also place to stay Friday and Sunday night. Then early Saturday morning a short Uber ride to Amtrak bus for ride to LVW station and catch Texas Eagle to Dallas and then Uber to hotel. We will reverse this when train arrives back from Dallas to LVW station just before dark Sunday then we work the procedure back to KOA and get to bed before heading back home Monday morning. I guess it's an adventure in itself but sure wish we had a station.


----------



## Chey (Jul 13, 2018)

Don't feel like the lone Ranger - I'm about 300 miles from the nearest stations, the only bus service between those and me is Greyhound. And I'm starting to wonder if my favorite train routes will still be intact next year.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde (Jul 14, 2018)

There is a push for new Amtrak service between Dallas-Ft. Worth and Meridian, MS. Please get involved and contract your congressional representatives and tell them how this service would be beneficial to your family.


----------



## cpotisch (Jul 14, 2018)

SanAntonioClyde said:


> There is a push for new Amtrak service between Dallas-Ft. Worth and Meridian, MS. Please get involved and contract your congressional representatives and tell them how this service would be beneficial to your family.


Yep, the Crescent Star. But that proposal is decades old and I don't think they've broken any ground in recent years.


----------

